# Why are lathes soooooo expensive



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

OK, a lathe is a hunk of metal with a motor and some electronics.

A Bandsaw is more complicated
A Tablesaw is more complicated

Why does a lathe like a Rikon costs 619 bucks for the 70-220 VSR while a Rikon 14 inch BS costs 699.00?

It just seems crazy to me. Can anyone educate me?

BTW: I think I am going with the Comet II with free chuck. I found it for 496.00...free shipping and no taxes.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

VSR may be part of the answer, they don't give the boards away for any tool.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*I got this!*

Precision and volume would be your answer.
These things have to be far more precise than either of the other tools.
Also both of the other tools you mention have uses for many other folks then a LATHE does.
A lathe makes things ROUND and only folks that need to make round things purchase them. So lathes sell far fewer numbers than either a Band saw or a Table saw. 
Big Jim


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

I think volume has a lot to do with it but the variable speed adds at least $100 to most mini lathes. Mostly however it's just marketing. They build a lathe at a certain price range to fit a certain market. You can buy 10" mini lathes that don't have variable speed for as little as $300 from some manufacturers. If you want a bigger swing or variable speed the price goes up. If you want better bearings, stronger tool rests, smoother tailstock that actually lines up then you pay more money.
Of course then you have to buy a grinder and tools and maybe a chuck which adds to the over all price. You don't have to buy extra tools for the bandsaw. You might buy an aftermarket miter gauge for the table saw. By the way table saws from about $300 to $2,000 and so do bandsaws so you have to find a lathe that is comparable in quality.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A lathe is a simple tool just looking at it, but there's a lot of little things that all have to play well together for it to work right. Theres just more moving parts than something comparatively simple than a table saw, or even a band saw. You aren't paying for materials, 100lbs of cast iron is dirt cheap when you buy it in bulk, the $600 price tag is spent making sure everything works together well, all the machining processes and the like. 

As others mentioned as well, the variable speed is also a big thing. Every lathe above a midi size that I've seen with variable speed uses a 3 phase motor and a VFD to regulate speed, neither of which come cheap


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great input from all previous posts, but IMO it seems you are trying to justify your budget $ difference needed to get an OK lathe or a great lathe. Best to choose a lathe (or any equipment) that fits your budget AND your needs. Be safe.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

woodchux said:


> Great input from all previous posts, but IMO it seems you are trying to justify your budget $ difference needed to get an OK lathe or a great lathe. Best to choose a lathe (or any equipment) that fits your budget AND your needs. Be safe.


Actually I can afford a very expensive lathe if I wanted. I was just curious. Intuitively for me it seem unusual. But the comment s have brought some insight to why they seem expensive.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well if that is the case you might as well go straight for the big boy lathes and save the trouble of upgrading later.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> Well if that is the case you might as well go straight for the big boy lathes and save the trouble of upgrading later.


I am pretty much dead set, 100 percent certain, most likey, probably, leaning towards the Delta 46-460


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Wise choice*



mengtian said:


> I am pretty much dead set, 100 percent certain, most likey, probably, leaning towards the Delta 46-460


 I started with harbor futch! Gave it away and went to variable Jet. Then found Delta 46 460. Fell in love. Now have two of them. I cannot think of what could make them better for what I do. One of them has many thousands of hours on it. So many that I decided to purchase another just in case the first one went south. It never has!
Yes I said thousands.
Big Jim


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Jim said:


> I started with harbor futch! Gave it away and went to variable Jet. Then found Delta 46 460. Fell in love. Now have two of them. I cannot think of what could make them better for what I do. One of them has many thousands of hours on it. So many that I decided to purchase another just in case the first one went south. It never has!
> Yes I said thousands.
> Big Jim


Thanks. Would you recommend this chuck?
*Delta Industrial 46-461 Reversible Nova G3-D Woodturning Chuck*

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industr...469_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=127XJSJKW35JCEHCRE6Y


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Sure!*



mengtian said:


> Thanks. Would you recommend this chuck?
> *Delta Industrial 46-461 Reversible Nova G3-D Woodturning Chuck*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industr...469_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=127XJSJKW35JCEHCRE6Y


 
That is a very popular chuck. With what I use my lathe for I have no use for a chuck. I had one and sold it with the Jet. Some of the chuck guys might have different opinions on which is best but that one is very popular.
Big Jim


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Jim said:


> That is a very popular chuck. With what I use my lathe for I have no use for a chuck. I had one and sold it with the Jet. Some of the chuck guys might have different opinions on which is best but that one is very popular.
> Big Jim


What do you use your lathe for?


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Me?*



mengtian said:


> What do you use your lathe for?


 I turn bottle stoppers and stopper/pourers commercially. I stand in front of a lathe almost every day. Even today I made 35 or so before football started on the TV.

I purchase wood in bulk and have my metal/plastic parts made specially for me in China. I have imported well over a ton of stuff already this year and have two deliveries scheduled before the end of the year.

My lathe doesn't fool around it WORKS for a living. Every minute counts. The more I turn in a day the more money I make. That's why I am so adamant about the Delta. Being right-handed and the lathe has the controls for my LEFT hand makes me time and time is money. I have everything in my shop placed where it is easy access and I could find it in the dark.

Thanks for asking.
Big Jim


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Big Jim said:


> I turn bottle stoppers and stopper/pourers commercially. I stand in front of a lathe almost every day. Even today I made 35 or so before football started on the TV. I purchase wood in bulk and have my metal/plastic parts made specially for me in China. I have imported well over a ton of stuff already this year and have two deliveries scheduled before the end of the year. My lathe doesn't fool around it WORKS for a living. Every minute counts. The more I turn in a day the more money I make. That's why I am so adamant about the Delta. Being right-handed and the lathe has the controls for my LEFT hand makes me time and time is money. I have everything in my shop placed where it is easy access and I could find it in the dark. Thanks for asking. Big Jim


 How do you sell that many bottle stoppers?


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*I have contracts*



hwebb99 said:


> How do you sell that many bottle stoppers?


 I have a few companies that I have contracted with that buy a regular amount of stopper/pourers for various reasons. They, for the most part, keep me busy.

I also sell several of the products I import. 
I have a bottle opener that is threaded and can be inserted in turnings and other things. 
I have a cork puller that has a threaded top so turnings can be attached to it. 
I have a bottle stopper that is the cream of all stoppers and I have the stopper/pourer that is in my pictures. Which can be added to a turning.
I am thinking of making a KIT which will have a carbide forstner bit and an expanding mandrel to go with the sale of the stopper/pourers.
So I stay pretty busy.

Thanks for asking
Big Jim


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you turn them all the same shape ( or as close as humanly possible ) or are they all different?


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*no*



hwebb99 said:


> Do you turn them all the same shape ( or as close as humanly possible ) or are they all different?


Stoppers I have limited to 6 shapes and pourers to 4 shapes.

At the start I line up the media to the number of shapes I intend to turn. Then I turn one shape for one fourth or one fifth of the stock. 
Then I go to another shape for the next amount.
Thisaway I can keep the tool I need in the closest hole and when I change shapes I insert the tool I need in that location. Makes a little time saved.
Most of my contracts have COINS with their logo on them which I insert into the turning. Actually is easier to do that then it would be to finish the coin area.
Thank you for asking.
Big Jim


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Just now*

I loaded some pictures for your enjoyment.
Big Jim


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

*Harbor futch?*



Big Jim said:


> I started with harbor futch! Gave it away and went to variable Jet. Then found Delta 46 460. Fell in love. Now have two of them. I cannot think of what could make them better for what I do. One of them has many thousands of hours on it. So many that I decided to purchase another just in case the first one went south. It never has!
> Yes I said thousands.
> Big Jim


I can't believe that HF sells junk other than the few thousand things they do sell that are junk. Their clamps are ok and wrenches are pretty durable. Their screwdrivers are crap and most anything with moving parts is too..You can plug in every battery they've ever sold and still never power a flashlight..


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

allpurpose said:


> I can't believe that HF sells junk other than the few thousand things they do sell that are junk. Their clamps are ok and wrenches are pretty durable. Their screwdrivers are crap and most anything with moving parts is too..You can plug in every battery they've ever sold and still never power a flashlight..


They have a lot of do-dads and thing-ima-jigs that are worth buying. I go there to buy nitrile gloves, spring loaded punches, impact sockets, digital calipers, Goodyear air hose, and throw-away air tools.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Interesting observation. I get tickled with people who want to buy a lathe and then have three times the price of the lathe in tools. My wife keeps asking when I'm going to get a cheap hobby. I asked if dating was a cheap hobby. That went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Interesting observation. I get tickled with people who want to buy a lathe and then have three times the price of the lathe in tools. My wife keeps asking when I'm going to get a cheap hobby. I asked if dating was a cheap hobby. That went over like a lead balloon.


That's funny Pineknot. You could have asked her how many shoes or purses she needs. Probably with the same result.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have done that. In her present position, though, it is necessary to look good. She doesn't have as many clothes and shoes as others she works with at school.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Interesting observation. I get tickled with people who want to buy a lathe and then have three times the price of the lathe in tools. My wife keeps asking when I'm going to get a cheap hobby. I asked if dating was a cheap hobby. That went over like a lead balloon.


My lathe accessories easily cost 3 times what my lathe cost, and I have a Powermatic 3520. Since I bought most if it used I only spent a couple grand.


----------

